# Aluminum wiring throughout the house



## ITParalegal (Jun 1, 2007)

I found out last week all my wires were aluminum. Which is a huge disappointment since I just bought and moved in the house. I was having my stove and dryer outlet rewired for 4 prong when the news got to me.

Since then, I have decided to have the entire house rewired. In doing that, I am thinking of uping the amps in my electrical box as well.

What size amp box should I get? I am an IT guy and draw plenty of current.

What is the standard today? 100, 150,200 ?


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 1, 2007)

Rewiring a house sounds like an awfully big job to me. I would make additions in copper wiring and join with connectors that can handle either material. If you want to change the main panel, 200A should be minimum...


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 1, 2007)

Welocme ITParalegal:
I don't blame you. I know they said it presented no danger if it was installed properly but that stuff scares me to death.
A 200 amp, 40 space panel is the norm now and, for my money, it has to be a Square D brand. SquareEye an I just put one in my house a few years ago.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

Recheck your wiring before you commit to a total rewire!
It is typical to have aluminum wiring to your major appliances and still have copper run to your receptacles. Aluminum is fine and legal in the larger sizes but plain dangerous in single strand receptacle runs.
Open a receptacle box or open your panel and double check for copper or aluminum!

200amp. 40 space. Worth the money


----------



## Parrothead (Jun 2, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Welocme ITParalegal:
> I don't blame you. I know they said it presented no danger if it was installed properly but that stuff scares me to death.
> A 200 amp, 40 space panel is the norm now and, for my money, it has to be a Square D brand. SquareEye an I just put one in my house a few years ago.
> Glenn




Square D is fine, as long as you go with their QO line instead of Homeline. Same goes for Cutler-Hammer; IMHO Their BR line is junk, but the CH line is good, IMHO. Basically, no matter what brand you choose, be willing to spend a few extra bucks on the quality panels- you'll be glad you did.


----------



## ITParalegal (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

I think the house is dual wired, with some being aluminum and others being copper.
I have decided I am going to have the aluminum wires pigtailed but I will have to have atleast 3-4 sockets rewired to handle my increased electrical load and my box is the old style box with different colored breakers, not to mention it is only 60 amps!

I am going to go with a new 200+ amp box, pig tailing, and a few socket rewires, and I think I will be good to go.

I have already had the stove and dryer sockets wired from 3 to 4 prong and ran all new wire for those directly to the box I have now. 

I think once I am done I will have a nice tight little house


----------

